
Do you use dynamic connection strings? Is there a better solution? - fatdeveloper
Do you change connection string manually while deploying to different environments or do you create connection strings dynamically based on URL?<p>I check URL to see the environment and use the connection string accordingly. Is there a better way to avoid changing them manually?
======
xyzzy123
Keep your settings in a configuration file. Have config files per environment.
When you deploy, combine the application and the appropriate configuration
file.

